# xmass present



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

portrait of my nephews, its a surprise xmass present for my brother and his wife.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Very nice work. They will love this for years.


----------



## fhyde (Dec 18, 2013)

That is absolutely precious. I wish that I knew more artists that would give sentimental gifts like this. Great work. ^^


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This will be treasured for generations. Wonderful!


----------

